# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Champ de validation dans un formulaire infopath

## christophertux

Bonjour, 

Je suis actuellement sous Sharepoin 2010 et j'ai quelques questions par rapport aux listes et formulaires infopaths.

J'ai cr une liste afin de pouvoir rfrencer des demandes de mes utilisateurs. Les utilisateurs peuvent soumettre des demandes grce  un formulaire InfoPath. Jusque l pas trop de soucis. 

Cependant j'ai un champ particulier qui va renseigner si la demande est accepte ou refuse. Ce champ par dfaut est  "en attente" et ne doit tre ditable que par certaines personnes et pas par la personne qui va soumettre la demande.

Comment puis-je faire cela? 

Merci  ::):

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Je vous aurais bien dit la solution habituelle de faire du code manag dans InfoPath lorsque l'on est bloqu mais cela n'est pas possible avec les formulaires InfoPath attachs aux listes!
En effet, pour une raison encore inconnue, Microsoft a dcid de bloquer l'utilisation de code pour ce genre de formulaire.
Il faut donc trouver une autre mthode!

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas  eu  faire  ce cas de figure malheureusement.
Je vais chercher une solution permettant de jouer avec les droits utilisateurs dans ce genre de formulaire et je reviens vers vous si je trouves un dbut de solution.

Cordialement.

----------


## christophertux

Je pense avoir trouv une solution en "bidouillant" bien que je ne suis pas sur que cela soit optimal. 

J'ai diffrenci deux formulaires : cration et modification. Le formulaire de modification d'un item de la liste permet de changer l'tat de la demande de l'utilisateur alors que celui de cration ne le permet pas.

Ensuite, les utilisateurs qui ne peuvent que faire des requetest et pas grer le champ accept/refus, je les ais mis avec un droit spcial sur la liste qui leur attribut le droit de crer un lment mais pas de modifier un lment. 

Je pense que c'est bon comme cela non ?

Merci.

----------


## jff42

Bonjour
Il y a aussi la possibilit de modifier le champ (masqu) par un worflow avec SH Designer.

----------


## billout rm

Rebonjour,

Le solution serait d'utiliser le web service Sharepoint permettant de rcuprer les personnes d'un groupe.
Ensuite comparer votre utilisateur aux utilisateurs du groupe afin de vrifier s'il y appartient bien.
Peut-tre mme qu'il existe une mthode du web service permettant de savoir si l'utilisateur connect sur le serveur appartient au groupe.

Si c'est le cas, il faudrait affecter une nouvelle variable du formulaire  1 (et donc 0 le cas chant).

Ensuite, mettre une condition d'affichage sur le champ que l'on veut masquer selon le cas ci-dessus.

Dsol mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester cette solution malheureusement. Celle-ci est donc numre tel quel sans garantie.

Cordialement.

----------


## jff42

Etes-vous en Iph forms services ?
Si non, utilisez les rles.

Si oui, vous pouvez liminer l'utilisateur qui a cr le document.
(stockez le crateur dans un champ en lecture seule ou masqu, et ensuite, faites une condition sur l'utilisateur pour votre champ d'approb) . 

Ou bien stockez les noms des approbateurs possibles dans le document (calculs ou choisis par l'utilisateur initial), et faites une condition pour n'autoriser qu'eux.

----------

